# Whats up with the Mods?



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Some of the mods have not been around in months. When do you draw the line? Im not requesting to be a mod, but at least switch them out once in a while. We have some really good mods on here, but others just don't show their faces anymore. There are plenty of good contributing members on this forum that can take their place.

Then again maybe there's no need for mods. 

EDIT: I think we need more Super Martys.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

We are actually discussing that now pac-man.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I voted for cloning myself


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

I don't like that marty


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I don't think the world it ready for that many pool party happy marty's :O


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, THIS from the guy who vanished completely for months only to recently return. Sheesh!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I find it hard to justify that sentence. He's not a mod, so it makes no difference whether or not he left. We were *all* talking about how we have noticed certain mods, etc. that haven't even shown up around a 4 month period or so.

Excuse me, just thought i'd point that out.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

I just said that I didn't want to be a mod, but you should give the people a chance that want to and contribute to the site. All I'm saying. And you know what else has been sitting in the grave for months? My fish profile. 

And I'm flattered you missed me for the whole two months I was gone last summer. (insert "Keg parties summer 2006!" chants here). My post count was exponential in the first year I was here. Than as I started to learn more things, I began to try and help other people and make more valuable posts. I didn't post as much. Believe it or not, I've been around for most of my stay here. If you want to dig through my posts and compare my recent ones to some of my earlier ones, I'd invite you to do that.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

well anyway... Katie has been voted in as a new mod.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

Congrats Katie!  (I'm just a tad jealous, but I'll live!)


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Grats Katie, I always though you were a mod Kristin. thats what i get for thinking.


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

I thought you were, too, Kristin. Gump, let's swear off thinking. Little seems to be accomplished by such futile acts. 

Congratulations, Katie!


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

This happens in every forum. Some people are just busy, but I do agree. Mods need to be active members.


----------

